# Best finishing nailer?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Whats the best finishing nailer?

Light use, right now I need it for trim, but want to do more wood working later on.

Want to stay under $200 if possible, however don't mind spending more if its worth it.

Are the battery powered ones any good, or should I stick with compressor type?

TIA


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not mind spending a whole lot more money, then a Paslaud nailer is great, but to said it's only for light use I'd stick with an air powered one.
Bostich, Senco, Porta Cable all make good guns that you will be able to get parts for.
Any off brand may be cheaper but it's no good if it brakes and can not be fixed.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Is this one worth getting?
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Pc1Pak-2-Inch-Finish-Compressor/dp/B0021BQET2/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

Can that compressor it comes with be used with other tools/other brands?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cposenco.com/senco-1y006...stapler-combo-kit/senn1y0060n,default,pd.html


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

My porter cable from 1998 gave up on me. Looks like the bumper is shattered. Anyway, looks like you can get a Hitachi angle finish nailer for $119. We'll see what has a case and prolly buy it. Can't do much of a repair on a 13 year old tool for $119.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that porter cable gun is ok, if on a budget, it requires some break in time of roughly 500 nails or so as the magazine is made of plastic.. a bit of a pain in the butt... if your willing to spend more money a air paslode is one of the best. senos's are decent but have gone down in quality same as hitachi

just do a search on finehomebuilding.com they have a tool review section which you can look at


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!

Say I go with this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Paslode-16-Gauge-Pneumatic-Angled-500910/dp/B000MRSU58/

What compressor should I get? Also I'll need a hose, and any special fittings?

TIA


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

I really like my Hitachi nailers. This is the current version of the 15 gauge. 
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NT65MA4-Gauge-Finish-Nailer/dp/B003QTWNTS/ref=pd_cp_hi_2 

And this is the current version of the 18 gauge. 
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NT50A...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1325540603&sr=1-1 

Never saw the need for a 16 gauge nailer, although I've met folks who love them. 

As for a hose, I have a couple of these that work really well. Especially like that they are rubber, which to me is easier to maneuver when cold. 
http://www.amazon.com/GoodYear-8-In...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1325540319&sr=1-1 

Look around here for an idea of what type of fittings for the hose. The nailer usually comes with a male fitting. Local HD would be an ok source for a couple fittings. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ools&field-keywords=Air+Coupler+Set&x=23&y=15 

As for a compressor, search around this forum for some good posts. I use this Dewalt around the house. Heavy and loud, but pretty powerful for its size. If I were buying today I'd probably look at something different.
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-D55153...f=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1325541290&sr=1-10


----------



## PowerWash (Dec 23, 2011)

joecaption said:


> http://www.cposenco.com/senco-1y006...stapler-combo-kit/senn1y0060n,default,pd.html


 That is a helluva deal:thumbsup:

I could not find what size nails/staples those will shoot.

I like to make sure that my 18ga will shoot up to 2" and 15/16ga guns shoot 2 1/2"


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Always cheaper to buy a set, not piece meal.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

that paslode is a great gun as for house i use polyeurathane and soft rubber hoses. similarly 3/8 hose with 3/8 fittings will deliver more air to the gun quicker so it has consistant driving power, 1/4 works for trim and will also fit under doors if you installing trim.


----------



## Matthew in TO (Feb 2, 2009)

Here in Canada I love my Paslode tools, www.paslode.ca


----------

